# Cloud Rain Forest Digital Camo Spyderco Paramilitary 2



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Cloud Rain Forest Digital Camo Spyderco Paramilitary 2*

There are plenty of videos out there on the Paramilitary 2 CPM SV30 steel, compression lock, etc... But not any on the Digital Camo handle effectiveness so here is a quick one. After hiking rainforest all day...my big toe hurts. Take a quick trip to paradise! Crazy fun 10 second preroll!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like Spyderco knives. Hawaii, not such a paradise, unless you are a tweeker. Best ice on the planet. You can even live in a tent and eat Spam. Very odd video, thanks.


----------

